# Large and Small Settings on a A/V Reciever



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

What would you consider a Large and small setting for speakers.. I know my fronts are set to large because they are large 15 inch woofers .. I have everything else set to small.. The Center RSVIDEO is set to small , the side surrounds are pioneers with a 4 inch driver and tweets they are set to small and the rear surrounds have a 3.5 inch driver they are set to small as well. I tried to set the pioneer surrounds to large and they sound ok but cant handle bass at all.. The pioneer is also set to Dialouge because it has to be that way since the front speakers are set to large.. So I guess large would be anything over 6 inch woofers are so ( RIGHT ) ??? I have my Sub set to on and crossover at 80hz.. Now I just set my RSVIDEO to large and it sounds better.. 2) 5.25 inch drives and one tweet for center channel >> Not sure if it should be large or small but it sounds better large.. ???:help:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Small and large are inappropriate terms. The real issue is the low frequency roll-off of the speaker. OTOH and IMHO, all speakers in a HT system should be bass managed so that a dedicated subwoofer can handle the real lows.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

The powered sub I have is 25Hz-180Hz - 24 dB But I do have the crossover on the pioneer set to 80hz... Pioneer VSX-516 7.1 system manual says large is for speakers that can handle a full range bass response and small is for speakers that may have trouble reproducing bass.. Now If I was to set all speakers to small besides the sub , my large fisher speakers up front would sond like ( more or less a swirling kind of sound .. They have to be set to Largeas well as with dialouge on...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

No, they won't unless something else is screwed up. Do you have any useful crossover frequency options on your AVR?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Set everything to small and your crossover to 80hz and you should be fine (unless you have very bass limited surrounds, in which case, you may need to set you crossover higher). Could you better describe the sound you are hearing? Have you set all levels using a sound level meter or included auto-calibration mic?


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Not much .. I have a crossover for the powered sub .. Thats about it ... On the front speakers they have 15 inch woofers and 5 inch mids and 3 inch tweeters .. If they are set to small there is no mid are bass response at all.... The only settings on this unit are .. DRC, LFE,speaker distance, speaker level, Loudness, it does have the sweeping sound to set the speaker levels.. I have all of the speaker levels set to 10.. I have to do this because if not you have to crank the out of it to get it loud enough to hear... I can go from-90db all the way to -53db without noticing to much of a difference in volume .. Now I set the big speakers to small and dialogu off and hardly any sound out of them so i set them to large still hardly any sound so then I set dialogue on with them set to large and I get sound.. It is almost like there is not enough power to push them when they are set to small and dialogue off... Maybe one day I will invest in a better reciever ... I have the surround set to auto and my connection from the dish dvr box is optical and HDMI ..Actually the HDMI is run to the back of the big screen since my A/V unit has 0 HDMI Connections..


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Seems like much is far amiss in your setup. Yes, you can select crossovers. See page 28 of the manual.
You can set distances and you can set levels (and they are more than likely *NOT *all the same).


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Marshall the sound I hear from the front when they are set with dialogue off is sort of a light swirling sound thru the tweeters mainly until the action from the movie goes left to right .. It is almost like they are barely getting sound until the action in a movie calls for left or right sound .. You have to be right up on them to hear the swirling sound.. I tried hooking a small speaker to the front and it does the sme thing ... I cant figure it out , on the rear and rear surround I dont have this problem.. Maybe the front left and right amp in the unit is messed up and when I switch it to dialogue it incorporates some of the cebter channel amp and smoothes things out ???? this is the manual

http://www.manualnguide.com/dl/6002/


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I noticed I had Dual Mono set to channel 1 and 2 whatever that means but according to the manual default is channe 1 only so I changed that not the center plays and no sound from front left and right until its called for in the movie.. However I put dialogue back on because I am watching delta force and it is not in surround and the sound was only playing thru the center channel/


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Speaker settingUse this setting to specify your speaker configuration (size, number of speakers).
1 Select
SP SET
from the SP SETUP menu.
2 Use
/
to choose the speaker(s) that
you want to set then select a speaker size.
Use
/
to select the size (and number) of
each of the following speakers:
•
Front(F) – SelectLARGE
if your front
speakers reproduce bass frequencies
effectively, or if you didn’t connect a
subwoofer. Select
SMALL to send the bass
frequencies to the subwoofer.
1•Center
(C) – Select
LARGE
if your center
speaker reproduces bass frequencies
effectively, or select
SMALL
to send bass
frequencies to the other speakers or
subwoofer. If you didn’t connect a center
speaker, choose
NO
(the center channel is
sent to the front speakers).•
Surround(S) – Select LARGE
if your
surround speakers reproduce bass
frequencies effectively. Select
SMALL
to
send bass frequencies to the other
speakers or subwoofer. If you didn’t
connect surround speakers choose
NO
(the sound of the surround channels is
sent to the front speakers or a subwoofer).
•Surround Back(SB) – Select the number
and size of surround back speakers you
have. Select
LARGE
if your surround back
speakers reproduce bass frequencies
effectively. Select
SMALL
to send bass
frequencies to the other speakers or
subwoofer. If you didn’t connect surround
back speakers choose
NO
.2•Subwoofer(SW) – 
LFE signals and bass
frequencies of channels set to
SMALL
are
output from the subwoofer when
YES
is
selected.
3Choose the
PLUS setting if you
want the subwoofer to output bass sound
continuously or you want deeper bass (the
bass frequencies that would normally
come out the front and center speakers are
also routed to the subwoofer). If you did not
connect a subwoofer choose
NO
(the bass
is output from other speakers).
Crossover network
• Default setting:
100Hz
This setting decides the cutoff between bass
sounds playing back from the speakers
selected as
LARGE, or the subwoofer, and bass
sounds playing back from those selected as
SMALL
.4 It also decides where the cutoff will
be for bass sounds in the LFE channel.
1 Select ‘
X.OVER’
from the SP SETUP menu.
2 Use
/
to choose the frequency cutoff
point.
Frequencies below the cutoff point will be sent
to the subwoofer (or
LARGE
speakers).
Channel level
Using these settings, you can adjust the overall
balance of your speaker system.
1 Select
CH LEVEL
from the SP SETUP menu.
2 Use
/
to select a setup option.
•
1 If you select SMALL for the front speakers the subwoofer is fixed to YES. Also, the center, surround, and surround back speakers
can’t be set to LARGE if the front speakers are set to SMALL. In this case, all bass frequencies are sent to the subwoofer.
2 • If the surround speakers are set to NO, the surround back speakers will automatically be set to NO.
• If you selected SB 2ND Z or SB BIAMP (in Surround back speaker setting on page 27) you can’t adjust surround back settings.
• If you select one surround back speaker only, make sure that speaker is hooked up to the left surround back terminal.
3 If you can’t get good bass results, listen to the bass response with the subwoofer set to PLUS and YES or the front speakers
set to LARGE and SMALL alternatively and let your ears judge which sounds best. If you’re having problems, the easiest option
is to route all the bass sounds to the subwoofer by selecting SMALL for the front speakers.
4 For more on selecting the speaker sizes, see Speaker setting above.


• DUAL MONO – Isolate one channel when
listening to discs with dual mono encoding
(see Dual Mono Setup below).
• LFE ATT – Set the attenuator level for the
LFE channel (LFE Attenuator Setup below).
3 Use / to make the adjustments
necessary for each setting, pressing RETURN
to confirm after each screen.
Dynamic Range Control Setup
• Default setting: OFF
Specifies the amount of dynamic range
adjustment to Dolby Digital or DTS
soundtracks:
• MAX – Dynamic range is reduced (loud
sounds are reduced in volume while
quieter sounds are increased).
• MID – Mid setting.
• OFF – No dynamic range adjustment (use
when listening at higher volume).
Dual Mono Setup
• Default setting: CH1
Specifies how dual mono encoded Dolby
Digital soundtracks should be played:1
• CH2 – Only channel 2 is played
• CH1 CH2 – Both channels are played
through the front speakers
• CH1 – Only channel 1 is played
LFE Attenuator Setup
• Default setting: ATT 0 dB
Set the LFE attenuator as necessary to prevent
ultra-low bass tones (included with some
Dolby Digital and DTS audio sources) from
distorting the sound from the speakers:
• LFEATT 0 – No limiting (recommended
setting)
• LFEATT 10 – 10dB of limiting
• LFEATT ** – No sound from LFE channel
Note
1 This setting works only with dual mono encoded Dolby Digital and DTS soundtracks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

the_diyr said:


> Crossover network
> • Default setting:
> 100Hz
> This setting decides the cutoff between bass
> ...


As I said, you can select it.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I got it set to 100hz..

Confused about this for so long I have had this set to ch1ch2.. But they say the correct setting is this .. BTW what the is this

Dual Mono Setup
• Default setting: CH1
Specifies how dual mono encoded Dolby
Digital soundtracks should be played:1
• CH2 – Only channel 2 is played
• CH1 CH2 – Both channels are played
through the front speakers
• CH1 – Only channel 1 is played


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

here are the specs on the pioneer

Specifications
Amplifier section
• Continuous power output (stereo)
Front. . 100 W (20 to 20 000 Hz, THD 0.7 %, 8
Ω)1
• Continuous power output (surround)
Front. . . . . 100 W per channel (1 kHz, 1.0 %, 8
Ω)
Center . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 100 W (1 kHz, 1.0 %, 8
Ω)
Surround . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 100 W per channel
(1 kHz, 1.0 %, 8
Ω)
Surround Back . . . . . . . . . . . . 100 W per channel
(1 kHz, 1.0 %, 8
Ω)


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I read the whole manual 4 times last night .. I set the crossover to 80 hz.. I set the front left and rights to Large. I set the center channel to large, I set the surrounds to small , I set the rear surrounds to small2.. I set the Dual Mono to Channel one, I set the loudness on , I set the DRC to off, I set sound RTVR to off, I set LFE ATT to 0, I set the subwoofer to on /plus. From my understanding the dual mono channel is set for DTS broadcast or something.. So everything works and it sounds pretty good , now I have got to go borrow the SPL meter again to set the speakers up as well as today I am installing the speakers , tweets and crossovers in my cabinets all in time to watch football tommorrow..Thanks for the help ..


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

Always verify that bass management is working with wideband pink noise. I have seen many Pioneers where it does not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Set everything at 75db.... Sub Set at +5.0db left set at 3.5db rifht set at 3.5db center at 5.0db left &right surround at 3.0db and right rear and left rear set at 2.5 db The sound is great .. also go the Fishers built with new crossovers and new tweets new mids and it sounds great... Now I just need better rear surround speakers..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the_diyr said:


> Set everything at 75db.... Sub Set at +5.0db left set at 3.5db rifht set at 3.5db center at 5.0db left &right surround at 3.0db and right rear and left rear set at 2.5 db The sound is great .. also go the Fishers built with new crossovers and new tweets new mids and it sounds great... Now I just need better rear surround speakers..


Did you leave the XO @ 80Hz????

What I always do to decide which frequency I have to use, I always consider every speaker frequency response ie: fronts 25Hz-20KHz, center 80Hz-20KHz and surrounds 120Hz-20KHz .... in this case I'll use 120Hz as XO.

I had this situation before (when I got into HT's); now all my speakers have a better FR....CTR and surrounds play 65Hz-20KHZ and fronts 25Hz-20KHz :innocent:


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I actually set the XO to 100.. It sounds alot better.. 80hz didn't give a good bass response and it was way to boomy.. I got along way to go with this.. I am still recovering from the loud test tone that is still ringing in my ear


----------

